# Random Activation screen (VZW/Toro)



## happygreen83 (Apr 22, 2012)

I have a Galaxy Nexus (toro) on Verizon, Android version 4.0.4, and running AOKP build 36. I randomly get the "activation complete" screen, usually after the unlock screen. It doesnt change anything on the phone that i ever notice. Im trying to figure out if this is a problem with the ROM, i have wiped and reinstalled numerous times or some issue with Verizon. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

happygreen83 said:


> I have a Galaxy Nexus (toro) on Verizon, Android version 4.0.4, and running AOKP build 36. I randomly get the "activation complete" screen, usually after the unlock screen. It doesnt change anything on the phone that i ever notice. Im trying to figure out if this is a problem with the ROM, i have wiped and reinstalled numerous times or some issue with Verizon. Any help would be appreciated.


this just started happening to me out of the blue as well. Im on CM9 and it usually triggered by a random reboot.


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

Ya I have that too sometimes; when I have my random reboot cuz of UV,but I think its nothing to worry about.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Oman0123 (Oct 1, 2011)

I've seen this for awhile. It's nothing to worry about. Usually happens after a random reboot or even when I reboot myself.

I'd rather have it re activate than not activate for some reason lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## shadowdude777 (Sep 22, 2011)

Confirmed that I see this as well on AOKP Milestone 5.


----------



## xenokira (Jun 23, 2011)

This happened to me yesterday after my Gnex completely locked up (wouldn't even respond to pressing the power button). After a battery pull, I noticed the activated successfully message when it finished booting. I was on the CM9 5/17 nightly.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

Try the 4.0.3 radios. I was getting these like crazy on Liquid ROM. Went back to the 4.0.3 radios and have been reboot free since!


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

Never had this happen to me. Running my CM9 kang with the latest radios.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

winner00 said:


> Never had this happen to me. Running my CM9 kang with the latest radios.


You could force it to happen by improperly rebooting. Example killall system_server. Doubt anyone wants to force it though.


----------



## Karnaj (Jul 9, 2011)

I was wondering about this so basically the Activation Screen is the phone's response to the unclean reboot?

Karnaj


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

I think it has to do with the new radios because I've never had this problem until I started using these latest 4.0.4 radios. I'm going to switch back to the older 4.0.4 radios to see if it stops.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## havens1515 (Jun 21, 2011)

It has happened to me twice. Both after random reboots. I'm on AOKP M5 right now with the latest 4.0.4 radios and Franco kernel. Two random reboots in as long as I've had this ROM running isn't bad though.


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

poontab said:


> You could force it to happen by improperly rebooting. Example killall system_server. Doubt anyone wants to force it though.


BOOM
THIS is EXACTLY when I've always seen it.
I've been trying to figure out why sometimes it happens by itself tho.
I noticed in catlog that i would see a bunch if apps error out(activity manager) and then usually near the end it would be killall system server
Or something very similar having to do with system server stopping.
Then the device locks and reboots and sits at lock screen then when unlocked it does that.
Now i know what is causing that too happen.
Now i, just gotta figure out the cause of the cause lol
I feel like one I've turned off force gpu acceleration in dev options that i haven't seen this happen. (I was wondering if it had to do with all the openGL cache flash or whatever i would see, thinking maybe cache got to full once in a while and system would take a nose dive...I'm probably way off tho lmao) time to do some more thorough testing.
From my nexus tappin the talk
<edit post successful>


----------



## Halo (Jul 7, 2011)

I get them once or twice per day. Running AOKP M5 w/ glaDOS kernel. Although it's happened to me on virtually every ROM/Kernel combo I've tried. I've just gotten used to it. Not that big of deal


----------



## Oman0123 (Oct 1, 2011)

Halo said:


> I get them once or twice per day. Running AOKP M5 w/ glaDOS kernel. Although it's happened to me on virtually every ROM/Kernel combo I've tried. I've just gotten used to it. Not that big of deal


^ This. It takes 5 seconds to activate. It doesn't bother me at all.

I love the fact that people find out the causes though. Makes the community smarter as a whole. Plus its always interesting lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

I have never had this happen.


----------



## Oman0123 (Oct 1, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> I have never had this happen.


I just had it happen not even 2 minutes ago. I installed a new font from rom toolbox. Font applied just fine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

I posted quite a few last_kmsg's in the Liquid thread, activation reboot that happened at random, not crashing system or systemUI. It appeared as if the modem goes offline and rather then trying to restart the modem the device does a hot reboot to restore signal. If anyone cares to see them I can find and repost them in this thread?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Halo (Jul 7, 2011)

cordell said:


> I posted quite a few last_kmsg's in the Liquid thread, activation reboot that happened at random, not crashing system or systemUI. It appeared as if the modem goes offline and rather then trying to restart the modem the device does a hot reboot to restore signal. If anyone cares to see them I can find and repost them in this thread?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I notice 95% of my hot reboots followed by the "Activation Screen" happen within a few seconds of my screen turning off. Having the phone plugged into a charger or not makes no difference, it's happened both ways. Not sure if that helps at all. I rarely use wi-fi and my house has a strong 4G signal.


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

These are hot reboots. I used to get them on Gummy or AOKP but on Slim or Miui. I did however switch back to stock 4.02 radios so that might be why it stopped

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Most if time that is vzw updating prl even though the number doesn't change

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

moosc said:


> Most if time that is vzw updating prl even though the number doesn't change
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


not when you get them 2 or 3 times a day, cant be.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

I have never gotten one... been on all the roms.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> I have never gotten one... been on all the roms.


This, kernels too.


----------



## havens1515 (Jun 21, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> I have never gotten one... been on all the roms.


http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/35wzcs/

Edit: I tried embedding the picture, but it didn't work, so I went back to just the link.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

cordell said:


> not when you get them 2 or 3 times a day, cant be.


Exactly. Now that I've gone back to the older 4.0.4 radios not one reboot/activation screen. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Happens every time I hot reboot

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Actionj15 (Mar 8, 2012)

I only get it when I disable WiFi tether. I always thought it had something to do with the VZW services going back to normal or when you terminate something that is using root access to work around a VZW service. Just my two sense but I'm just guessing here.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Halo (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm going to try a little experiment with the radios. I was on the official 4.0.4 radios. I flashed the "leaked" 4.0.4 radios to see if we can narrow this down. Maybe it's just something simple and stupid that we can figure out.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Just wanted to mention - multiple roms/kernels, and multiple radios, I've never seen this.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't think it has to do with radios.

Cordell, you and I had many frustrations with this in the past. Ever since I've been on liquid 1.4 I've not had one. I've been on RCs for about a month. Tried other roms (notably AOKP) and had them bad.

This is all with the same radios.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Halo (Jul 7, 2011)

Well I fixed my random hot boot issue. I flashed ICSourcery 2.0 and haven't had a single issue.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

I've solved mine by switching to the older 4.0.4 radios, I haven't had one since. I was having problems on all roms as I am a crackflasher and started having them a week after flashing the newest radios.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

I only had this happen consistently with an older version of AOKP. Fixed it with a dirty reflash and haven't had it happen with any other version or ROM since.


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> I don't think it has to do with radios.
> 
> Cordell, you and I had many frustrations with this in the past. Ever since I've been on liquid 1.4 I've not had one. I've been on RCs for about a month. Tried other roms (notably AOKP) and had them bad.
> 
> ...


Yeah sure did! lol I went back to 4.0.3 radios and they stopped while on Liquid. Then I went to Slim ROM and went back to the 4.0.4 and havent gotten any, also ran the "official" 1.4 of Liquid on the 4.0.4 and didnt have any on that version. I have no clue WTF they were about but I am sure frtickin glad they are gone!


----------

